# Schwere CPU Kühler



## Bios-Overclocker (30. Oktober 2012)

*Schwere CPU Kühler*

Kann es bei schweren Kühlern wie dem Noctua NH D 14 oder BQ Dark Rock usw. auf Dauer Schäden am Mainboard geben ?

Durch das hohe Gewicht mache ich mir Sorgen oder kann da nichts passieren


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (30. Oktober 2012)

Solange die Backplate montiert ist, kann da eigentlich nichts passieren


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schwere CPU Kühler*

Was bedeutet eigentlich ? Ja beim Noctua ist schon ne scheinbar ganz ordentliche Backplate dabei, habe ihn auch richtig verbaut


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe noch nie davon gehört dass der Kuhler abgebrochen ist 
Aber ich gebe keine 100 % Darauf 
Es kann auch sein, dass ein 250 Euro Netzteil abraucht. Sowas kann man nie ausschließen, dass will ich damit sagen


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schwere CPU Kühler*

Die Backplate verteilt das Kühlergewicht besser über eine größere Fläche am Mainboard, so dass nicht das ganze Gewicht "am Sockel hängt".

Das Gewicht auch schwerer Kühler ist für das Mainboard bei Nutzung einer Backplate auch über lange zeiträume kein Problem. Lediglich wenn der PC transportiert wird sollte man entweder den Kühler demontieren (um nicht bei Schlaglöchern beim Fahren Schäden zu verursachen), mindestens aber den PC so lagern, dass der Kühlturm senkrecht steht und so nichts abreißen kann wenns beim fahren mal ruppelt.


----------



## BrunsiBaer (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schwere CPU Kühler*

Wäre ein ohne weiters zutun abgebrochener Kühler, der ein Stück aus dem Mainboard rausreißt, eigentlich ein Garantiefall?


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schwere CPU Kühler*



BrunsiBaer schrieb:


> Wäre ein ohne weiters zutun abgebrochener Kühler, der ein Stück aus dem Mainboard rausreißt, eigentlich ein Garantiefall?


 
Wenn du beweisen kannst dass es ohne weiteres Zutun passiert ist... 

Kurz gesagt ich denke nicht. Habe auch selbst bei den schwersten Kühlern noch nie von einem solchen Fall gehört.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schwere CPU Kühler*

Danke ihr habt mich beruhigt, aber hängt der Kühler nicht nach unten durch das Gewicht und somit müsste sich doch das Mainboard leicht biegen oder ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schwere CPU Kühler*

Ja, das Mainboard wird minimal gebogen, das ist aber normal. 

Achte darauf, dass alle Befestigungsschrauben des Mainboards am Gehäuse ordnungsgemäß drin sind, das minimiert die Biegung.


----------



## mmayr (30. Oktober 2012)

Der Druck verteilt sich gleichmäßig auf die Backplatte. Das macht dann nicht mehr viel Belastung für das Board aus. Da gab's mal ein Video auf PCGH wo ein Riesen Kühler per Pushpins montiert war. Die haben das Board an 2 Ecken gehalten und so stark "gewedelt", dass sich das Board extrem durchgebogen hat. Board und Kühler blieben unversehrt. Also keine Angst, das Zeug hält wie verrückt.


----------



## Ahab (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schwere CPU Kühler*

Nach meinem letzten Stand spezifiziert Intel seine Sockel für Gewichte bis zu 2,5 Kg. Bei AMD wird das nicht großartig anders sein. Der schwerste Kühler den ich kenne ist der Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme True Copper mit 1,9 Kg. Ich würde mir ganz einfach keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schwere CPU Kühler*

Wenn, dann kann es nur beim Transport zu Schäden kommen. Dass schwere Kühler etwas durchhängen und sich das MoBo durchbiegt, ist völlig normal. Und wie gesagt: Ruckartige Bewegungen sollte man schon vermeiden. Aber ansonsten gibts da keinen Anlass zur Sorge, sofern man den Kühler richtig installiert hat.


----------



## godfather22 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schwere CPU Kühler*

Da sollte eigentlich nichts passieren aber ich habe mir z.B. eine Konstruktion aus Kabelbindern gebaut, die meinen Macho auch während dem Transport zu Lans etc. trägt. Es gibt auch das Scythe Ninja Wire (ein Stahlseil mit einem Haken an jeder Seite), dass für solche Zwecke konstruiert wurde. Vielleicht auch ganz interessant um bei schweren GraKa-Kühler den PCIe-Slot zu entlasten


----------



## Syllub (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schwere CPU Kühler*

Habe auf meinem i7 ein Himalaya sitzen , ist auch ein ordentliches Stück. Aber es wurde eine Backplate mitgeliefert und bisher hat sich nichts daran durchgebogen bzw. mir ist nichts aufgefallen. Also brauchst dir keine Sorgen machen 

Jedoch sollte man auf das Gehäuse schauen ,wenn man zusätzlich noch eine schwere Graka eingebaut hat. 
Mein Aerocool xPredator hat es hinten an den Slots etwas verbogen. Das sieht man zwar nicht auf dem ersten Blick ... aber dadurch dass es etwas verzogen worden ist ,war der Einbau meiner Soundkarte eine schier unmögliche Sache  ... vorallem bis man das erst herausfindet  

Grüße


----------



## godfather22 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schwere CPU Kühler*

Ich verstehe nicht ganz, wie sich dein Gehäuse verbogen hat o.O


----------



## Syllub (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schwere CPU Kühler*



godfather22 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht ganz, wie sich dein Gehäuse verbogen hat o.O


 
Natürlich nicht extrems ,nein auf keinen Fall  Es war jedenfalls soweit leicht verzogen ,dass die "Einraster" nicht mehr zugegangen sind und somit auf die Soundkarte nicht mehr all so ganz gepasst habt. 
Etwas nach oben drücken und das ganze hat wieder alles funktioniert. 

Hat zwar nicht mehr viel mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun, aber kuriositäten gibt es doch hin und wieder ^^


----------



## godfather22 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schwere CPU Kühler*

ok


----------



## AmdFreak9900 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schwere CPU Kühler*

die meisten mainboards sind für kühler bis ca.800gramm zugelassen. (OHNE BACKPLATE)


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schwere CPU Kühler*



godfather22 schrieb:


> Da sollte eigentlich nichts passieren aber ich habe mir z.B. eine Konstruktion aus Kabelbindern gebaut, die meinen Macho auch während dem Transport zu Lans etc. trägt. Es gibt auch das Scythe Ninja Wire (ein Stahlseil mit einem Haken an jeder Seite), dass für solche Zwecke konstruiert wurde. Vielleicht auch ganz interessant um bei schweren GraKa-Kühler den PCIe-Slot zu entlasten


 
Vielleicht bastel ich mir so was auch.

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten, das beruhigt mich schon ein wenig.


----------



## Atomtoaster (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schwere CPU Kühler*



mmayr schrieb:


> Der Druck verteilt sich gleichmäßig auf die Backplatte. Das macht dann nicht mehr viel Belastung für das Board aus. Da gab's mal ein Video auf PCGH wo ein Riesen Kühler per Pushpins montiert war. Die haben das Board an 2 Ecken gehalten und so stark "gewedelt", dass sich das Board extrem durchgebogen hat. Board und Kühler blieben unversehrt. Also keine Angst, das Zeug hält wie verrückt.


 

Hat jemand einen Link dazu?


----------



## Noodels87 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Schwere CPU Kühler*

Link habe ich Video wurde aber leider, leider entfernt.

Video: Push-Pins im Extrem-Test


----------

